# laxo, inocuo, sin implicaciones, sin presión



## Jander

Hola,

Estoy buscando una palabra, que no me sale, y que sé que existe.. se trata de una palabra para describir que algo que se hace o se pide a alguien es "laxo", o sea, no comporta obligatoriedad ni presión alguna, sólo se pide hacer algo a otra persona para ver cómo reacciona, pero sin ninguna carga de presión en ello..

En este caso, en mi empresa tenemos que mandar una carta a los clientes solicitándoles un tema, y dicha carta debe ser precisamente "así", como describo, sin implicaciones, sin presión, laxa, no "agobiante", pero llevo horas buscando la palabra y no hay manera de que me salga.. la he buscado como sinónimo y como antónimo de todas las que se me han ocurrido y no hay manera.. tampoco creo que sea una palabra muy difícil -culta sí-, pero no hay manera..

A ver si se os ocurre a alguien, please, me haríais un gran favor!!

Mil gracias!


----------



## RIU

Pídelo amablemente, se entiende que has de responder si te apetece.


----------



## torrebruno

Pero me parece que el problema de _Jander_ (bienvenido al foro) no es la forma de redactar, sino cómo definirle a su jefe el tipo de carta que hay que enviarle a los clientes.
Y yo estoy como el Serrat en la canción: y no se me ocurre nada.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Informal?


----------



## Jander

RIU said:


> Pídelo amablemente, se entiende que has de responder si te apetece.


¿No consideras que lo he pedido amablemente..? Ostras, yo hubiera dicho que lo he hecho de forma muy amable, lo he pedido por favor y he dicho que "me haríais un gran favor si me lo decíais.."

Oye, de verdad que lo siento si te ha parecido que no lo pedía amablemente y con educación, nada más lejos de mi intención que no hacerlo así.. te lo prometo.. de hecho ahora el soprendido soy yo, jamás me hubiera imaginado que mi forma de preguntarlo le podía parecer maleducada o grosera a alguien, de verdad que me he quedado "de una pieza", no lo hubiera sospechado nunca..

En fin, en todo caso, para la próxima vez trataré de hacerlo con mayor amabilidad, reitero mis disculpas si te ha parecido ofensiva mi manera de exponer la pregunta y solicitar vuestra ayuda, lo siento mucho..

Un saludo,


----------



## clares3

Hola
"Nos permitimos solicitar su colaboración para que, sin ningún compromiso por su parte, conteste unas sencillas preguntas..."


----------



## Jander

torrebruno said:


> Pero me parece que el problema de _Jander_ (bienvenido al foro) no es la forma de redactar, sino cómo definirle a su jefe el tipo de carta que hay que enviarle a los clientes.
> Y yo estoy como el Serrat en la canción: y no se me ocurre nada.


 
Hola _Torrebruno, _muchas gracias por la bienvenida..

Sí, es exactamente lo que dices, justo eso!! Lástima que no te salga la palabra, pues eso es exactamente a lo que me refiero, ¡¡bien visto! ;

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo..!


----------



## Jander

clares3 said:


> Hola
> "Nos permitimos solicitar su colaboración para que, sin ningún compromiso por su parte, conteste unas sencillas preguntas..."


 
Hola _clares3_, sí, ésa es la idea, pero la palabra que busco es un adjetivo que defina este tipo de carta, es decir, sería una carta ¿cómo..?: "inocua" no me parece la palabra más adecuada, ¿verdad..? ; "laxa" tampoco sería la más oportuna aquí, creo yo.. pienso que hay una palabra que se adapta exactamente a este tipo de escrito, un adjetivo que define exactamente lo que quiero decir, un adjetivo para referirse a un escrito que no es "comprometedor", que "no obliga a nada", que no es "vinculante" ni "agresivo", por así decirlo..

Me ha venido de pronto una palabra a la mente, pero creo que tampoco es: "espúrea", ¿os suena..? ¿podría ser..?

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Jander

Colchonero said:


> ¿Informal?


 
Hola _Colchonero, _sí, informal está bien, es muy lo que quiero decir, pero tengo la sensación de que hay otro término más "ajustado" a ello, ¿es posible..?

Mil gracias a ti también!!


----------



## Jonno

Jander said:


> ¿No consideras que lo he pedido amablemente..? Ostras, yo hubiera dicho que lo he hecho de forma muy amable, lo he pedido por favor y he dicho que "me haríais un gran favor si me lo decíais.."



Jander... que redactes *la carta al cliente* de forma amable, no la consulta en WordReference...


----------



## torrebruno

RIU said:


> Pídelo amablemente, se entiende que has de responder si te apetece.


_Jander_, no has comprendido esto de _RIU_; no se refería a tu forma de solicitarlo aquí, so melón. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## Jonno

Espúreo o espurio... es bastardo, ilegal, falso  No creo que sea eso lo que quieres expresar


----------



## Jander

Jonno said:


> Jander... que redactes *la carta al cliente* de forma amable, no la consulta en WordReference...


 
Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Ok, ok, ahora te entiendo, perdona!!!!!!! Ya decía yo, jajajaaja.. vale, vale, todo aclarado, ahora sí..!!

Gracias!


----------



## Jander

Jonno said:


> Espúreo o espurio... es bastardo, ilegal, falso  No creo que sea eso lo que quieres expresar


 
Ah!! Ostras, no, no, claro, entonces no, está claro que no, 

Entonces tendré que seguir pensando!! 

Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## Jander

torrebruno said:


> _Jander_, no has comprendido esto de _RIU_; no se refería a tu forma de solicitarlo aquí, so melón.
> Un abrazo.


 
Ya, ya, ahora sí, ya está claro.. es lo q tiene el estar haciendo varias cosas a la vez, disculpad!!


----------



## RIU

Jander said:


> ¿No consideras que lo he pedido amablemente..? Ostras, yo hubiera dicho que lo he hecho de forma muy amable, lo he pedido por favor y he dicho que "me haríais un gran favor si me lo decíais.."
> 
> Oye, de verdad que lo siento si te ha parecido que no lo pedía amablemente y con educación, nada más lejos de mi intención que no hacerlo así.. te lo prometo.. de hecho ahora el soprendido soy yo, jamás me hubiera imaginado que mi forma de preguntarlo le podía parecer maleducada o grosera a alguien, de verdad que me he quedado "de una pieza", no lo hubiera sospechado nunca..
> 
> En fin, en todo caso, para la próxima vez trataré de hacerlo con mayor amabilidad, reitero mis disculpas si te ha parecido ofensiva mi manera de exponer la pregunta y solicitar vuestra ayuda, lo siento mucho..
> 
> Un saludo,





¡Por favor Jander! Es un malentendido; me refiero a que a tú cliente se lo pidas amablemente, no tú a nosotros. En todo caso culpa mía por lacónico.  Vale, veo que ya lo has pillado.

Estimado... podría usted amablemente....


----------



## Jander

RIU said:


> ¡Por favor Jander! Es un malentendido; me refiero a que a tú cliente se lo pidas amablemente, no tú a nosotros. En todo caso culpa mía por lacónico.  Vale, veo que ya lo has pillado.
> 
> Estimado... podría usted amablemente....


 
Sí, sí, eso ya está todo aclarado, sin problema, gracias!!


----------



## Bark

Volviendo al tema, se me ocurre "una comunicación relajada", "en tono relajado", o algo así. Intuyo que no es el término que buscas pero no se me ocurre nada mejor .

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## Jander

Bark said:


> Volviendo al tema, se me ocurre "una comunicación relajada", "en tono relajado", o algo así. Intuyo que no es el término que buscas pero no se me ocurre nada mejor .
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Bark


 
Gracias, Bark por la ayuda.. el caso es que sé que la palabra que busco la he oído en más de una ocasión, estoy seguro de que si me sale todos la conoceréis, es algo para decir que "no lleva presión", "que no comporta compromiso", en realidad es lo que decís y habéis entendido perfectamente, pero no me sale.. es como "laxo", de hecho la palabra que más se me parece es ésta, pero busco sinónimos de ella y nada..

En fin, no os preocupéis más, gracias a todos por la ayuda y ya me saldrá, y si no, pues nada, no es grave, tampoco pasa nada..

Mil gracias al Foro!!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Jander creo que la intuyes:

¿Sin compromiso?

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Delicada? respetuosa? gentil?
(si, no puse los signos de interrogación al principio)


----------



## RIU

¿Tengan la bondad?

Te los presto: ¿¿¿


----------



## Jander

duvija said:


> Delicada? respetuosa? gentil?
> (si, no puse los signos de interrogación al principio)


 
Gracias a ti también, _duvija,_ pero creo que tampoco es ninguna de estas 3.. 

La idea del escrito -de hecho la carta ya la he escrito- es exactamente la que todos decís, exactamente es eso lo que quiero expresar (también lo que tú pone en tu siguiente post, _RIU), _pero lo que yo me refiero es a "cómo calificar esa carta, ese escrito..", es decir, ese tipo de carta es totalmente "....", ese adjetivo es el que no me sale y ya hasta me da rabia porque creo que es una palabra relativamente "común" (diría que más bien "culta"), pero no me sale..

La idea es que es un escrito "plano", "neutro", "sin compromiso", "laxo", "que no comporta ningún tipo de presión".. y estoy convencido que hay un adjetivo que se utiliza en estos casos para definir exactamente esto, en contraposición con "tajante", "con presión", "comprometedor", "coercitivo", ¿comprendéis..?

Dándole vueltas a la cabeza yo ahora diría que empieza por "a" (en el sentido de "a" como negación) y que, ya que la q me vino a la cabeza era "espúrea", creo que debe parecerse a esta palabra, no sé..

Yo creo q a alguno le tiene que salir, estoy convencido q a alguien le saldrá.. pero eso sí, no quiero molestaros más, si no se os ocurre no os preocupéis, no quiero "daros más la lata"


----------



## ErOtto

¿Despresurizada? 

No, en serio, pienso que en tu último post te das la respuesta tú solito:



Jander said:


> ...lo que yo me refiero es a "cómo calificar esa carta, ese escrito..", es decir, ese tipo de carta es totalmente "....", "*neutra*"


 


> *neutro**, tra**.*
> (Del lat. _neŭter, neŭtra_, ni uno ni otro).
> 
> *1. *adj. Indiferente en política o que se abstiene de intervenir en ella.


 
O sea, ni lo uno, ni lo otro... sino todo lo contrario. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Jander

ErOtto said:


> ¿Despresurizada?
> 
> No, en serio, pienso que en tu último post te das la respuesta tú solito:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sea, ni lo uno, ni lo otro... sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 
Realmente creo que "neutra" es, de todas las que han salido, la palabra que más se acerca y se adecua a lo que estoy buscando, estoy de acuerdo contigo.. sin embargo, estoy convencido de que hay otra aún más "exacta" y que se utiliza más para definir este tipo de escritos -creo yo- y que cuando me/nos salga, os sonará a todos, estoy convencido de que hay una, por así decirlo, más "culta" y adecuada, creo que cuando nos salga -porque nos tiene que salir, estoy seguro- estaréis de acuerdo conmigo..


----------



## Jonno

Sinónimos de neutro hay unos cuantos: aséptico, imparcial, objetivo...


----------



## AlBovino

Optativo, voluntario?


----------



## Jander

Jonno said:


> Sinónimos de neutro hay unos cuantos: _*aséptico*_, imparcial, objetivo...


 

*SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Ya está!!!!!!! Exactamente, ésa era!!!! ASÉPTICO!! *

Nada más leerla he visto que era ésa!!!!!! Justo ésa era la palabra que andaba buscando!!!!!!! Y veis, empieza por "a", ya me sonaba a mí que empezaba por "a", es aquello d q tu cerebro, de alguna forma, te da "indicios" pero no te acaba de venir la palabra, 

Mil gracias a todos, ya la tengo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me ha encantado este Foro, si vuelvo a tener una duda seguro que os la vuelvo a consultar, mil gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!! Y a ti, JONNO, en especial por ser el que la ha dicho, ya tenía la cabeza a punto de explotar!! 

Un placer! 

Abrazo a todos,


----------



## Jonno

De nada. Me alegro de haber sido el que evite que tu cabeza estalle


----------



## Jander

Jonno said:


> De nada. Me alegro de haber sido el que evite que tu cabeza estalle


----------



## ErOtto

Jander said:


> *SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Ya está!!!!!!! Exactamente, ésa era!!!! ASÉPTICO!! *


 
¿Y en cuál, exactamente, de sus acepciones? 



> *aséptico**, ca**.*
> (De _a-_2 y _séptico_).
> 
> *2. *adj. Neutral, frío, sin pasión.
> __
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## torrebruno

¡Parió la burra!
¡Champán para todooooooos!


----------



## Jander

ErOtto said:


> ¿Y en cuál, exactamente, de sus acepciones?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 
Bueno, yo diría que la que más se adecua es "neutral", en el sentido que os comentaba, de que "no obliga a nada", que "ni pone ni quita", "ni frío ni calor", "ni fu ni fa", ¿no..? Se trataba de una carta a los clientes para que se pronunciasen sobre un tema (en este caso sobre la Ley de Morosidad que obliga a reducir los plazos de pago), pero que desde Dirección Comercial pedían que no se "forzase", que fuese "carente de compromiso y de presión", para que los clientes no se lo tomasen "a mal", es decir, lo que os comentaba, "inocua", "laxa", no comprometedora.. Y a la hora de "adjetivar" yo la carta, y para hacerle comprender al Director General cómo me comunicó Dirección Comercial que deseaba que fuese la Carta, estaba buscando esta palabra que expresase justo lo que yo quería decir, que es justo esto que os he ido comentando estos dos días, "neutral", "sosa" incluso si queréis, pero, mejor que ningún otro adjetivo, ASÉPTICA!! , ¿no os parece..?

Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## Jander

torrebruno said:


> ¡Parió la burra!
> ¡Champán para todooooooos!


 
Sí, oye!!!! Y ha sido un "parto con dolor"!!!!! Pobre burra, me da pena y todo, jajajajja..


----------



## correogsk

La burra que parió un producto aséptico, jiji.


----------

